# Good documentaries to stream for free online?



## DrRingDing (Feb 13, 2012)

To start things off...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1372814573066433454


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.freedocumentaries.org/index.php


----------



## scooter (Feb 13, 2012)

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/

Particularly recommend Connections with James Burke


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 13, 2012)

scooter said:


> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/
> 
> Particularly recommend Connections with James Burke


 Ooh what a great site, thanks for that


----------



## eme (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.openculture.com/intelligentvideo


----------



## audiotech (Feb 13, 2012)

eme said:


> http://www.openculture.com/intelligentvideo


 
*They Live -*Free*-* John Carpenter’s 1988 cult classic offers an allegorical treatise on the evils of capitalism (1988).


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 13, 2012)

'Fourteen Days In May' (about the last 14 days in the life of condemned Mississippi prisoner Edward Earl Johnson) is gut-wrenching viewing, the kind of programme that even I find difficult to sit through, but it's also a very illuminating look at the darker side of American 'justice.' It also led to the founding of the British penpal organisation Lifelines, whose members end up forming closer relationships with their penpals than you might expect, given their particular circumstances.

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v15287553QAAPtG6T?h1=Fourteen+Days+in+May


----------



## Maltin (Feb 14, 2012)

audiotech said:


> *They Live -*Free*-* John Carpenter’s 1988 cult classic offers an allegorical treatise on the evils of capitalism (1988).


But is not a documentary.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 14, 2012)

Maltin said:


> But is not a documentary.


Isn't it?

*spooky noises*


----------



## audiotech (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2012)

American Meth


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 14, 2012)

There was an excellent thread made a sticky on World Politics but it was removed / moved..  :-(


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 17, 2014)




----------

